# Your Five Favorite Albums



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

:shocked: People still buy albums? 

Oh, that explains why virtually all of the ones listed are old! :laughing:

In no particular order (excluding Greatest Hits CDs)...



timeless said:


> Nirvana - Nevermind


 Also @Paradox1987 mentioned this one.

Most of Eminem's CDs.

Goo Goo Dolls - Dizzy up the Girl

Queen of the Damned Soundtrack.

Forever 80s.


----------



## zeekzeek (Jul 30, 2010)

Talk Talk - Spirit of Eden
Maudlin of The Well - Bath
Boards of Canada - Geogaddi
Kayo Dot - Choirs of the Eye
My Bloody Valentine - Loveless


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Do musical soundtracks count? No? No. Currently:

1. Awkard Ballads for the Easily Pleased - Tom Milsom
2. Still Got Legs - Chameleon Circuit
3. Blinking Lights and Other Revelations - Eels
4. Painfully Mainstream - Tom Milsom
5. Live On Earth - The Cat Empire


----------



## adagio (Aug 3, 2011)

Led Zeppelin - IV











Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon











King Crimson - Larks Tongues in Aspic











Simon & Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water











Keith Jarrett - The Koln Concert


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

1.Dinosaur Jr.- You're Living All Over Me
2.Radiohead- The Bends
3.Radiohead- Ok Computer
4.The Beach Boys- SMiLE
5.John Coltrane-My Favorite Things


----------



## Antichrist (Apr 6, 2012)

Alice in Chains - Facelift

Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream

The Faceless - Alkedama

Beneath The Massacre - Mechanics of Dysfunction

Miles Davis - Kind of Blue


----------



## WoodsofDesolation (May 19, 2012)

_*The Great Cold Distance*_ by Katatonia
_*Night is the New Day*_ by Katatonia
_*Transcendence into the Peripheral*_ by Disembowelment
*Blue* by Novembre
_*Torn Beyond Reason *_ by Woods of Desolation


----------



## sorry_neither (Mar 21, 2012)

Weird, there are exactly five albums that I would cry over not being able to hear ever again. In no particular order:

*Vespertine *Björk

*The Summer Storm Journals *Noe Venable
*
Glass Mask *Yoon Ah Kim

*Deep River *Hikaru Utada
*
Kalk Samen Kuri no Hana *Shena Ringo

_Biophilia_ (Björk) and _Ceremonials_ (Florence + The Machine) are in the running, but they're still too new for me to be sure.


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream
The Smashing Pumpkins - Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness
The Offspring - Smash
Rammstein - Reise, Reise
Metallica - Ride the Lightning


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

1. heavy metal soundtrack (original score)
2. best of the eagles vol I and II
3. CCR (collection) vol I and II


my three top favs.


----------



## Marianna (Jun 15, 2012)

In no particular order:

Pink Floyd - The Dark Side of the Moon
Björk - Homogenic
Massive Attack - Mezzanine
Radiohead - Kid A
Portishead - Third

Also, just about anything from Ella Fitzgerald Song Books


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

Fat Jon- Humanoid Erotica

Black Flag- Damaged

Tricky- Nearly God

Nas- Illmatic

Jneiro Jarel- Three Piece Puzzle


----------



## wafflecake (Aug 30, 2010)

David Bowie - The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and The Spiders From Mars
Nas - Illmatic
Joy Division - Unknown Pleasures
Bob Dylan - Bringing It All Back Home
Japan - Adolescent Sex


----------



## indieandsoul (May 11, 2011)

Lauryn Hill - The Miseducation Of Lauryn Hill
Elvis Costello - My Aim Is True 
Tom Waits - Swordfishtrombones
Cold War Kids - Robbers And Cowards
Stevie Wonder - Songs In The Key Of Life

Honorable mentions:

Amy Winehouse - Back To Black 
Tom Waits - Frank's Wild Years
Tom Waits - Rain Dogs
Elvis Costello - This Years Model
Coldplay - Viva La Vida
John Legend - Get Lifted


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

*What's Going On* - Marvin Gaye

*Innervisions* - Stevie Wonder

*Closing Time* - Tom Waits

*Late for the Sky* - Jackson Browne

*Bryter Layter* - Nick Drake


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

1. Cat Power - Maybe Not
2. Titus Andronicus - The Monitor
3. The Pogues - If I Should Fall From Grace With God
4. Johnny Cash - Johnny Cash at San Quentin
5. The Kills - Keep On Your Mean Side


----------



## Dark NiTe (Mar 5, 2012)

Pink Floyd - The Wall
Pearl Jam - Ten
Linkin Park - Hybrid Theory
Metallica - Load
Rush - Moving Pictures

Honorable Mention 

Muse - Resistance 
Metallica - anything before Reload
SOAD - Toxicity
TSO - The Christmas Attic


----------



## Codera (Jan 2, 2013)

For now at least:
1. Viva Emptiness - Katatonia
2. "BE" - Pain of Salvation
3. A Night At The Opera - Blind Guardian
4. Watershed - Opeth
5. Music For The Masses - Depeche Mode


----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

No particular order

DJ Shadow - Endtroducing
Fleet Foxes - Helplessness Blues
Tricky - Maxinquaye
Animal Collective - Merriweather Post Pavillion
Portishead - Portishead


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

High Violet - The National
Born To Die - Lana Del Rey 
Continuum - John Mayer 
The Devil and God Are Raging Inside Me - Brand New
The Dissociatives - The Dissociatives

No order.


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

1. Don McLean - Don McLean







2. Five Leaves Left - Nick Drake
3. Pink Moon - Nick Drake
4. Fearless - Taylor Swift
5. Red - Taylor Swift

American Pie by Don McLean gets an honorary mention.


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Now...

1. We Have the Facts and We're Voting Yes - Death Cab for Cutie
2. Bon Iver, Bon Iver - Bon Iver
3. OK Computer - Radiohead
4. Illinois - Sufjan Stevens
5. Let It Be - The Replacements


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

1. Exile in Guyville - Liz Phair
2. Mr. Bungle - Mr. Bungle
3. Angel Dust - Faith No More
4. Little Earthquakes - Tori Amos
5. Dookie - Green Day


----------



## ForestPaix (Aug 30, 2014)

Too hard to choose! I'll have to do current favourites-
So Long, See You Tomorrow- Bombay Bicycle Club
Supermodel- Foster The People
If You Leave- Daughter
Beacon- Two Door Cinema Club
Ghost Stories- Coldplay


----------



## badpun (Aug 24, 2014)

Man this is tough. At this moment in time it would have to be (in no particular order):

1. Slint - Spiderland
2. Radiohead - In Rainbows
3. Built to Spill - There Is No Enemy
4. Waxahatchee - American Weekend
5. Snowing - I Could Do Whatever I Wanted If I Wanted


----------



## originalsin (Sep 4, 2014)

Well this is tough. Just off the top of my head: 

1. Radiohead - OK Computer
2. Swans - Soundtracks For The Blind
3. Opeth - Blackwater Park 
4. Brand New - The Devil and God Are Raging Inside Me 
5. Talk Talk - Laughing Stock 

Current Favorites 
1. Have a Nice Life - Deathconsciousness 
2. Modest Mouse - The Lonesome Crowded West
3. Modest Mouse - The Moon and Antarctica 
4. Kayo Dot - Recent two albums. 
5 - Guns N Roses - (mostly due to nostalgia)


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

1. Converge- "Jane Doe"
2. Death Cab for Cutie- "Transatlanticism" 
3. Captain, We're Sinking- "The Future is Cancelled"
4. Dream Theater- "Awake"
5. The Menzingers- "On the Impossible Past" 

I'll never know how Death Cab, CWS, and The Menzingers made it into my top 5 instead of Heaven Shall Burn, Tool, and Cryptopsy. Kind of hurts my metal cred, but I just really, really love them. Oh well. Probably the price of listening to so many genres at once.

Cap'n Jazz almost made it... haha.


----------



## Izzy Kit (Nov 29, 2014)

Years of Rice and Salt-Nothing of Cities
The Dandelion War-We Were Always Loyal To Lost Causes
Industries of the Blind-Chapter 1: Had We Known Better
Loose Lips Sink Ships-Loose Lips Sink Ships
Clever Girl-No Drum & Bass in the Jazz Room


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Many great lists in this thread so far.

Exile On Main St. - The Rolling Stones
There's A Riot Goin' On - Sly & the Family Stone
Remain In Light - Talking Heads
Animals - Pink Floyd
w h o k i l l - tUnE-yArDs


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

This is hard. 10 because I can't decide. No order. 

Nirvana - Nevermind
PJ Harvey - Let England Shake
Joni Mitchell - Blue
Television - Marquee Moon
Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells
Kraftwerk - Trans Europa Express
John Coltrane - A love Supreme
Scott Walker - Scott 4
Paul Simon - Graceland
The Notorious B.I.G. - Ready To Die


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I will count all doors albums as 1
2 live at leeds- da who
3 stevie ray vaugns 1st album
4valleys of Neptune-jimi Hendrix
4.5 pearl -Janis Joplin
5- working mans dead- grateful dead
honorable mentions
grace land- paul simon
the point-harry nillson
Mississippi john hurt the Smithsonian recordings
freight trains and other north Carolina folk songs-Elizabeth cotton
free wheelin bob Dylan
getting to the point-savoy brown
winds of change-eric burdon and the animals
war, the black mans burdon with eric burdon


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

my all time fave is @Fluff'n'Fury and the fluff tones with special guest @Daleks_exterminate


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

vinniebob said:


> my all time fave is @_Fluff'n'Fury_ and the fluff tones with special guest @_Daleks_exterminate_


That's a pretty good one!


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Daleks_exterminate said:


> That's a pretty good one!


bestus band of all time

daleks_exterminate kills on that album


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

A few that come to mind:
1. Wincing The Night Away/Oh, Inverted World - The Shins. 
2. City of Evil/White Album - Avenged Sevenfold. 
3. Parachutes/X&Y - Coldplay. 
4. Broken Bells - Broken Bells. 
5. Immersion - Pendulum.


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Mee2's post reminded me of a couple I neglected to think about...Marquee Moon is one of them, Miles Davis' Filles De Kilimanjaro is the other. A Love Supreme is in a class of its own - don't listen to that one often because it's so intense.

edit, also Meat Puppets' Up On The Sun


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

Ugh, no.


----------



## mhysa (Nov 27, 2014)

1. pink floyd - the wall
2. FKA twigs - LP1
3. massive attack - mezzanine
4. the cure - disintegration
5. danny brown - old


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

Al Stewart - Time Passages
Jack Johnson - To the Sea
Deep Purple - Machine Head
Joni Mitchell - The Hissing of Summer Lawns
Beatles - White Album


----------



## RedGanon (Jun 22, 2012)

Pink Floyd - The division bell
Within Temptation - Hydra
Kanye West - My beautiful dark twisted fantasy
The Cure - Desintegration
Tori Amos - Strange little girls


----------

